# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  درس رسم مسجد بسيط>درس مفصل<{مجهودي}

## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم 

هذا اول درس اسويه بنفسي علشان كدا ابغيكم تشجعوني بتطبيقاتكم الحلوه  :bigsmile: 

واذا فيه ملاحظة ع الدرس من اي ناحية علموني 

يلا نبدأ الدرس

















انتظر تطبيقاتكم وملاحظاتكم :amuse: 

تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

يعطيك الله ألــــــــــــــــف عافيه 
أني حاولت في الفتوشب 
بس بما أني فاشله في الفتوشب
ماعرفت له ... :sad2:   :sad2:  
حاولت واااجد بس مافي فايده :sad2: 
اوووف شكلي مافي امل مني :no: 
يسلموووووووو خوي على طرحك

----------


## جنة الحسين

*فكرهـ جميله*
*لنا عودهـ بإذن الله بالتطبيق*
*يعطيك العافيه ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ماشاء الله عليك ..

الدرس ممتاز ،،

يعطيك العافيه وبإنتظار الجديد .

كل المودة

----------


## شوق المحبة

الــ س ــلام ع ــليكم والرح ــمه .. 


ماش ــاء الله عالإبدااااع ..  

تــ س ــلم دياتك عالدرس ،، كتير ح ــلو ولأ أس ــهل منه .. 

بــ ص ـراحه تطبيقه ممتــ ع .. 

إممم ,, أبي رأيك بتطبيقي (^_^) >> 



هذي أول مررره لي أرس ــم عالفوتو ^_* .. 


ربي يـ ع ـطيك ألف ع ــافيه .. 

مـ ج ــهود تـ ش ـكر ع ــليه .. 

خ ــيي نبي منك أكثر و أكثر .. 


دمت بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

مشكور أخي على الدرس الراائع 

والله يعطيك العافيه على الجهد المميز

هذا  تطبيقي 




تقبل مروري

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

واااووو

الدرس كتير حلو

وبجرب مع اني مو ذاك الزود بافوتو بس نجرب

يسلمو على الدرس الحلووووو

تحياتي

----------


## جنة الحسين

*عُدنــــا بالتطبيق ..*

**

*موفقين للخير ..*

----------


## Hussain.T

همسة الم

لا لا لليأس نعم نعم للأمل
حاولي مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابع...
======
شبكة الناصرة

مشكووور ع المرور الرائع الذي اسعدني وشجعني على طرح المزيد
تحياتي
========
شوق المحبة

مرور رااائع وتطبيق ارووع
ابدعتي خية في تطبيقش
اسعدني مرورك الرائع
تحياتي
=======
ونة حزن

ما شاء الله
تطبيق حلو ومرتب
مشكوورة ع المرور الحلو
تحياتي
=======
احلى بنت 

الاحلى مرورك 
وعلى قولة المثل ((التجربة خير برهان))
=======
جنة الحسين

تطبيق مره مره كشوووخي
يسلمو ع المرور والتطبيق
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*درس جداا رااائع ..*
*لكن صعب عليي..*
*تطبيق الاعضاء جدااا راائع ومرتب..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاااافيه اخوي شبل..*
*لاحرمناااا اطروحاتد ودروسك الحلووة..*
*دمتـ بخــير..*
*تحياااااتي..*

----------


## Hussain.T

> *درس جداا رااائع ..*
> 
> *لكن صعب عليي..*
> *تطبيق الاعضاء جدااا راائع ومرتب..*
> *الله يعطيك الف عاااافيه اخوي شبل..*
> *لاحرمناااا اطروحاتد ودروسك الحلووة..*
> *دمتـ بخــير..*
> 
> *تحياااااتي..*



الاروع وجودك خية بصفحتي

انتي حاولي واذا ماعرفتي اسألي وان شاء الله تعرفي

الله يعافيك

ويسلموووو ع المرور الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## فرح

درس جدا رااائع 
يسلمووو اخووي شبل 
ويعطيك العاافيه 
دوووم مبدع 
بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## Hussain.T

الاروع وجودك خية

الله يسلمك 

ولا تحرمينا هالطله الحلوه

تحياتي

----------

